

Wikipedia-size maths proof too big for humans to check - drakaal
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn25068-wikipediasize-maths-proof-too-big-for-humans-to-check.html#.UwKqifldXSo

======
drakaal
TLDR Version: It would take years to check the computer's math. Extending the
method to check for yet higher discrepancies would produce proofs that are
simply too long to be checked by humans.

So, can a proof really be accepted if no human reads it?

